# Transfer windows 7 OS from laptop to desktop



## CarbonShock

I currently have a laptop with windows 7 and I am looking at getting a desktop but don't want to buy windows 7 again.
Can anyone tell me of a way to transfer windows 7?


----------



## Wolfeymole

Hello Carbon

Welcome to CF

Did Windows 7 come pre-installed on the laptop?


----------



## johnb35

You won't be able to transfer OS from a laptop to a custom built machine.  You will have to buy a new Operating system.


----------



## Wolfeymole

If the laptop has a Retail version of 7, which I doubt, then it could be done as long as the operating system is completely removed from the laptop and all media and paper work is passed to the new owner which in theory is Carbon.

This can be done on a one time basis only.

If Windows 7 came pre-installed then it is an OEM and not transferable in any way and a new OS has to be purchased.


----------



## CarbonShock

Wolfeymole said:


> Hello Carbon
> 
> Welcome to CF
> 
> Did Windows 7 come pre-installed on the laptop?



Yes it did but I have a disk and product key for it. (product key currently on the laptop)


----------



## CarbonShock

Wolfeymole said:


> If the laptop has a Retail version of 7, which I doubt, then it could be done as long as the operating system is completely removed from the laptop and all media and paper work is passed to the new owner which in theory is Carbon.
> 
> This can be done on a one time basis only.
> 
> If Windows 7 came pre-installed then it is an OEM and not transferable in any way and a new OS has to be purchased.



Does that mean I can't or is it slightly different based on my last post?


----------



## tremmor

it won't happen.


----------



## CarbonShock

tremmor said:


> it won't happen.



OK, thanks for the info


----------



## Wolfeymole

If you have a sticker on the laptop showing the product key then you have an OEM version of Windows 7 and as I mentioned earlier it is not transferable.


----------



## CarbonShock

Wolfeymole said:


> If you have a sticker on the laptop showing the product key then you have an OEM version of Windows 7 and as I mentioned earlier it is not transferable.



I can't find a sticker on my laptop, there is a sticker on the case of the windows 7 disc


----------



## Wolfeymole

But you said this Carbon.



> product key currently on the laptop



What exactly does it say on the Windows 7 disk that you have?


----------



## CarbonShock

Wolfeymole said:


> But you said this Carbon.
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly does it say on the Windows 7 disk that you have?



when I said that I meant that the key was in use on that laptop and I can't seem to be able to find the disk at the moment. If I manage to find it I will post what it says on the sticker.


----------



## johnb35

If its an OEM version of Windows 7 that you installed on the laptop, you can't transfer it to the desktop.  If it's a retail version of Windows 7 then you can transfer it, however, you would have to uninstall windows 7 from the laptop.


----------



## mep916

johnb35 said:


> If it's a retail version of Windows 7 then you can transfer it, however, you would have to uninstall windows 7 from the laptop.



Well, what would probably happen is a phone call to MS where they would activate the key onto the desktop. When/if he boots into the laptop, he'd be placed into reduced functionality mode and asked for a legit product key, since the key has now been transferred to the desktop. I don't think he'd have to reformat/erase the windows installation from the laptop before installing on the desktop. Not in my experience transferring OS licenses anyway.

That's all assuming it's a transferable retail version.


----------



## johnb35

mep916 said:


> Well, what would probably happen is a phone call to MS where they would activate the key onto the desktop. When/if he boots into the laptop, he'd be placed into reduced functionality mode and asked for a legit product key, since the key has now been transferred to the desktop. I don't think he'd have to reformat/erase the windows installation from the laptop before installing on the desktop. Not in my experience transferring OS licenses anyway.
> 
> That's all assuming it's a transferable retail version.



I'm just trying to teach them the correct and legal way to do it, as you know.


----------



## mep916

johnb35 said:


> I'm just trying to teach them the correct and legal way to do it, as you know.



It's more of a shortcut, and not necessarily illegal. It would be unfortunate if he formatted the laptop, installed this version on the desktop to find it can't be transferred. It would be a waste of time, actually.


----------



## johnb35

It can be transferred as long as its a retail version of windows, not an OEM.  Most users buy OEM these days cause its cheaper then buying the full version.  I'm also certain its the same with an upgrade version.


----------



## mep916

Right, and both methods are correct. John's method is definitely the textbook way Microsoft would prefer you to do it, I've just bypassed that over the years. I wasn't trying to imply that you were wrong or whatever John.


----------



## Wolfeymole

If there is no sticker on the laptop there can only be three scenario's.

1: The install is OEM but the sticker has not been applied yet for whatever reason.

2: The install is Retail and therefore the key is on the packaging.

3: The install disk is pirate and has the key physically written on the disk.

Let us assume that Carbonshock does indeed have a Retail version installed on the laptop it would be then reasonable to assume that it has had been activated.

I also believe that Carbon does not want to remove the install from the laptop so as has been mentioned the only course open is for him to buy another copy of 7.


----------



## CarbonShock

Wolfeymole said:


> If there is no sticker on the laptop there can only be three scenario's.
> 
> 1: The install is OEM but the sticker has not been applied yet for whatever reason.
> 
> 2: The install is Retail and therefore the key is on the packaging.
> 
> 3: The install disk is pirate and has the key physically written on the disk.
> 
> Let us assume that Carbonshock does indeed have a Retail version installed on the laptop it would be then reasonable to assume that it has had been activated.
> 
> I also believe that Carbon does not want to remove the install from the laptop so as has been mentioned the only course open is for him to buy another copy of 7.



I wouldn't mind removing windows 7 from my laptop and I have found the disc but can't see anywhere if it is OEM or retail


----------



## Wolfeymole

What does it say on the disk Carbon?


----------



## CarbonShock

Wolfeymole said:


> What does it say on the disk Carbon?



It says in one bit "For Distribution Only With a New Dell PC." and "The Software is already installed on your computer. Use this DVD only to reinstall the operation system on a Dell PC.". From those I am guessing it I cannot reuse it

EDIT: http://www.ioffer.com/img/item/161/039/787/d4EDLp9JWE87G7Q.jpg that is the exact same disc as I have


----------



## Wolfeymole

You are correct that you cannot use it as it is an OEM.

You will have to buy either a Retail or unbranded OEM version of 7 if you want to install it to the new machine.

Sorry mate.


----------



## CarbonShock

Wolfeymole said:


> You are correct that you cannot use it as it is an OEM.
> 
> You will have to buy either a Retail or unbranded OEM version of 7 if you want to install it to the new machine.
> 
> Sorry mate.



OK, thank you for all the help :good:


----------



## Wolfeymole

You're more than welcome.

If you are thinking of buying a branded machine it will come with an operating system already installed similar to the laptop.

Will the new machine be branded or hand built by a shop?


----------



## CarbonShock

Wolfeymole said:


> You're more than welcome.
> 
> If you are thinking of buying a branded machine it will come with an operating system already installed similar to the laptop.
> 
> Will the new machine be branded or hand built by a shop?



I'm not getting it for a while but it will most likely be hand built


----------



## Wolfeymole

Then you can do as I mentioned earlier mate. :good:


----------



## CarbonShock

OK, thanks


----------

